# my after mac ban haul



## enviable (Aug 23, 2007)

I've been trying to cut down on my mu purchases but couldn't resist with the new smokey collection.. heres what i got...

Blue storm e/s
Stormwatch e/s
Cumulus e/s
Thunder e/s

Whirlwind l/p

Gentle fume Quad
Smiking Quad


----------



## jannax212 (Aug 23, 2007)

great haul!! i love the gentle fume quad... I might just go back and get the smoking!!


----------



## hooked*on*mac (Aug 23, 2007)

Nice Haul !


----------



## hawaiian_mele (Sep 1, 2007)

Fantastic haul! Enjoy!


----------



## Danapotter (Sep 2, 2007)

Great haul! I really want the Nail Laquer!

Enjoy!


----------



## aprilprincesse (Sep 4, 2007)

You'll love the nail polish, the color is amazing and I've had mine on for 5 days now, with no top coat and not one chip.  It's a personal best


----------



## dmenchi (Sep 4, 2007)

nice haul...let us know which quad you like better


----------



## Ms. Z (Sep 4, 2007)

Great haul!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Enjoy!​


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Sep 4, 2007)

Great haul!


----------

